# Question on 4 week wine kit



## CMAKSYM (Feb 25, 2014)

Good morning, I have a question regarding a recent Strawberry Reisling 4 week wine kit I just purchased. On day 14 during the Stabalizing and Clearing stage (step 8) it reads:

Add ONE Packet D1 (Kieselsol) to wine and stire gently for 1 minute. 
Wait 5 minutes and then add D2 (Chitosan) and stire gently. 
If your wine kit contains a second D1 (Kieselsol), add 2nd package now and stir gently. Important: Do not reverse the order of Kieselsol and Chitosan.
(I have copied the instructions and bolded area from sheet)

My question is (and how I understand this to read): Do you add 1 packet D1, then D2, and then 2nd package of D1 if you have it (which I did and added it after D2). The reason I did this is above in the instructions it clearly said "if you package contains 2 of X package add it now" with the original package, it did not read like this where it bolded one and then read add it NOW.

My wine looks great, it is almost crystal clear, but it has only been 3 days. Is this normal? Why do you wait the additional 14 days if it is clear?

Or did I do this wrong? Should I have added TWO D1 and then D2?

Thank you : )


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not a chemist but you must wait! Even if it looks clear to the naked eye the negative charges and the positive charges attract each other thus dropping to the bottom of the carboy. And although it looks clear today guaranteed you will have some lees at the bottom when it completes the cycle. Hope this helps.. again I'm no chemist and there are some on here that can explain it more complete but if your new to this all you need to know is do what the directions say and WAIT


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 25, 2014)

CMAKSYM said:


> Good morning, I have a question regarding a recent Strawberry Reisling 4 week wine kit I just purchased. On day 14 during the Stabalizing and Clearing stage (step 8) it reads:
> 
> Add ONE Packet D1 (Kieselsol) to wine and stire gently for 1 minute.
> Wait 5 minutes and then add D2 (Chitosan) and stire gently.
> ...



and yes you did it the right way


----------



## CMAKSYM (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you...I appreciate it!


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 25, 2014)

by the way what kit is this? So I can look at the directions myself to know I gave you the right info.


----------



## etownmickey (Feb 25, 2014)

I recognize this as the Orchard Breezin Strawberry Sensation kit from RJ Spagnols

I am curious though... what's the purpose of adding the 2nd hit of kieselsol after the chitosan? I'm new to this but I've only ever seen it as kieselsol then chitosan then you're done.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 25, 2014)

According to the directions the OP did it right . Here they are again taken from RJS's sight with *bold* as RJS has it.

8. Add *ONE* Packet D1 (Kieselsol) to wine and stir gently for 1 minute. 
Wait 5 minutes and *then* add D2 (Chitosan) and stir gently. *If your 
wine kit contains a second D1 (Kieselsol), add 
2nd package now and stir gently. Important: 
Do not reverse the order of Kieselsol and Chitosan.*

I think it is the last sentence that kid of mucks it up a bit. It is a caution not to reverse the order ifin you have a kit with one D1 and one D2.


----------



## etownmickey (Feb 25, 2014)

I guess it's a clearing theory question that I have... why not add both packs of kieselsol together before adding the chitosan?


----------



## bkisel (Feb 25, 2014)

etownmickey said:


> I guess it's a clearing theory question that I have... why not add both packs of kieselsol together before adding the chitosan?



Yep, that would be nice to know. Maybe call RJS CS if no answer shows up here?


----------



## oreoman (Feb 25, 2014)

The directions are kieselsol-chitosan-kieselsol. Not both kieselsol at once. 
This is if your kit contains 2 kieselsol. Not all of their kits contain 2 packets. 
Wait the 14 days. It is not as clear as it looks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 25, 2014)

CMAKSYM sorry I haven't gotten back to you, this had me perplexed all day! Don't know what to tell you but I see you got a suggestion to call RJ and ask them. That's what I would do, I've never had to add 2 Kieselsol packs before and please let us know why this is when you get an answer from them.


----------



## oreoman (Feb 25, 2014)

I have done this routine many many times. Never a problem. But then I don't tend to overthink things. Just follow the directions. Just saying...


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 25, 2014)

yes and I tend to overthink things the question is why do you add the second pack of kieselsol?
when not all their kits, not any of which I have made call for this? It may be just the white fruit wines? Cuz I always use fresh fruit to make my white fruit wine


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 25, 2014)

I am doing this same kit right now. When I read that part, I thought they added the
*"If your wine kit contains a second D1 (Kieselsol), add 2nd package now and stir gently. Important: Do not reverse the order of Kieselsol and Chitosan."* part as kind of an afterthought for the kits that came with 2. I added both at the beginning because thats the way it's always done. It's clearing nicely. I would be curious to see what they say about it though.


----------



## etownmickey (Feb 26, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> I am doing this same kit right now. When I read that part, I thought they added the
> *"If your wine kit contains a second D1 (Kieselsol), add 2nd package now and stir gently. Important: Do not reverse the order of Kieselsol and Chitosan."* part as kind of an afterthought for the kits that came with 2. I added both at the beginning because thats the way it's always done. It's clearing nicely. I would be curious to see what they say about it though.



I did the exact same thing (k-k-c) because it made sense to me. I'm shocked at how quickly it cleared. I happen to have a 2nd kit of the same... I might try the k-c-k order next time just to see the difference for myself.


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 26, 2014)

oreoman said:


> I have done this routine many many times. Never a problem. But then I don't tend to overthink things. Just follow the directions. Just saying...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



glad to see I'm not the only one that was overthinking. They need to edit those directions so that their a lil more clearer. We're all here to learn. I've been learning wine for 5 years now and still learn something new everyday!


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 26, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> I am doing this same kit right now. When I read that part, I thought they added the
> *"If your wine kit contains a second D1 (Kieselsol), add 2nd package now and stir gently. Important: Do not reverse the order of Kieselsol and Chitosan."* part as kind of an afterthought for the kits that came with 2. I added both at the beginning because thats the way it's always done. It's clearing nicely. I would be curious to see what they say about it though.



that would make more sense to me I've only done kits that had one of each so it really had me stumped the way I was reading it was the correct way but my question is why in that order?


----------



## CMAKSYM (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone. This is for strawberry riesling. The directions are the same for sensations.


----------



## CMAKSYM (Feb 26, 2014)

I contacted rjs and they confirmed the steps. It is a fine clearing agent, so I probably don't see everything. 
My fermentation temperature must have been good as well if it was clear right away.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 26, 2014)

CMAKSYM said:


> I contacted rjs and they confirmed the steps. It is a fine clearing agent, so I probably don't see everything.
> My fermentation temperature must have been good as well if it was clear right away.



Thanks for calling them. So to be sure of the steps, is it both Kieselsol first then the Chitosan? Or Kieselsol, Chitosan, Kieselsol.

These instructions are just screwy.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 26, 2014)

Though perhaps written poorly the instructions are D1-D2-D1. What I still don't understand is why not D1-D1-D2 or simply D1-D2 (just one of each supplied) like most of RJS's other kits?


----------



## Bibelljim (Feb 28, 2014)

The Kieselsol goes in first, stirred and then the chitosan.

My friend omits this stuff due to allergies to shellfish. He uses some Sparkle stuff.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 1, 2014)

Sparkolloid is another fining agent often used, it's a clay based product so no fish allergies. Both work well but the two part seems to work a little faster and compacts better. 


Jim


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 1, 2014)

Make sure to stir well and wait about 30 minutes before adding the chitosan. 


Jim


----------



## cpfan (Mar 1, 2014)

bkisel said:


> What I still don't understand is why not D1-D1-D2 or simply D1-D2 (just one of each supplied) like most of RJS's other kits?


Back in about 2005-2006 (at a guess), RJS customers started having occasional problems with the Orchard Breezin' kits clearing. The initial solution was to add sparkolloid after the included clearing agents. About 2007 or 2008, the second kieselsol package became the preferred approach. I'm not sure when they started including the second package in the kits, but I guess they are still concerned about the kits clearing.

Steve


----------



## CMAKSYM (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi, to confirm it is kieselsol, chitchat, kieselsol, in that order.


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks for confirming that CMAKSYM I have an orchard breezing on the way I'll definitely look for that


----------



## LoneStarLori (Mar 2, 2014)

CMAKSYM said:


> Hi, to confirm it is kieselsol, chitchat, kieselsol, in that order.



Thanks for clarifying. They really should re-write those instructions. I did mine wrong, I did both kieselsols first.
It was clearing nicely until I made an fpac addition of some simmered berries for color. So i added some Sparkloid a few days ago. I haven't been home since then, but I'm anxious to get back tomorrow to see if it worked.


----------

